# Detailing Bottle's clear labels Info



## Coddy20 (Dec 26, 2014)

After coming across, reading and loveing the OCD of ad172 post about Product Storage - Detailing Station. http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=207474&highlight=toolbox

I thought i would give a bit back to fourm as i have got so much info from this site.So i added my own version of how i went about makeing labels for Bottle's as ad172 post never realy got to the point about how to do this

bottles where purchased from here
http://www.naturallythinking.com/categories/Bottles-&-Jars/Plastic-Bottles/

I started of by downloading this FREE avery program;-

http://www.avery.co.uk/avery/en_gb/...esign-and-Print-Software-for-your-desktop.htm

I downloaded lots of programs but found this one easyiest to work with.
I then seached google for product logo. i found best logo's by typing in google e.g "AUTOGLYM LOGO"

Once i had found logo that was of good resolution and not to big, I then right click copy on logo.
Opened up photoshop and set new page size to this (Default)



I then hit edit and pasted logo in new page, I Then elected rectangular Marquee Tool from tool tray on left side and drew a box round logo.



Then right click on logo and Free Transform, Then hit enter (not sure if this is needed to be done but it worked for me)



I then Clicked on Image tab at top,Scrolled down to ADJUST Then HUE/SATURATION. Here allows you to adjust logo colour I.E to keep AG logos the same colour as orignal bottle labels (OCD) :lol:

You can ignor the last three steps if you are just saving and not altering a logo colour like chemical guys logo etc.




When you are happy with colour then save logo as a JPEG Type file


You can then open avery software and selcet label type. I am useing L7165 Clear labels these are 99,1mm X 67,7mm 8Per Sheet. These where bought on ebay. as ad172 syas in his post only buy labels sutiable for you printer e.g Inkjet or laser.

Select on left had side of avery software the image tab. Then browse computer for image, Select logos you have saved to ad to template.

When you are happy with colour then save logo as a JPEG Type file



The rest is easy to figure out



Here are some iv done, I printed on plain white paper to make sure they where ok before printing on clear labels.


I have orderd lables but they havent arrived yet, But as soon as they do i will update Thread and show you what they look like. Im real pleased with outcome hope this helps someone


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

see that little TM in the corner of the logo

means Trade mark

I hope you don't get in bother with it


----------



## Coddy20 (Dec 26, 2014)

I did realise this once i had printed my labels but im not selling them 
Plus there are logos on google with out TM on like this one


----------



## Alpha Charlie (Nov 10, 2014)

Coddy20 said:


> I did realise this once i had printed my labels but im not selling them
> Plus there are logos on google with out TM on like this one


Five seconds with photo editing software can get rid of the TM, doesn't mean the trademark isn't owned and protected.

That said, a few days ago I ordered some bottles from http://www.ampulla.co.uk/ so the labelling idea does appeal.


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

can see some copy right coming along and telling you i have the pop corn out and waiting lol


----------



## Rock Lobster (Aug 19, 2013)

If you're using the labels to ID decanted products then surely copyright doesn't come into it?


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

They look good be good if someone could make a sticky and jpeg them for download


----------



## Coddy20 (Dec 26, 2014)

Rock Lobster said:


> If you're using the labels to ID decanted products then surely copyright doesn't come into it?


Correct im only doing it for myself, but it is upto you if you copy idea


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Rock Lobster said:


> If you're using the labels to ID decanted products then surely copyright doesn't come into it?


I'd assume this too. Kinda like ripping your own cd to put on an ipod.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Can't see any company taking copyright thing anywhere. After all you're not selling it on and only labelling their product in a bottle without a label. Plus it's twice the advertising that your using their product as it's on original and new bottle.


----------



## Ed_VeeDub (Sep 22, 2008)

Surely it does them a favour...

It's either their product in a blank bottle of your choice or still their product in a bottle of your choice...with their brand on.

I'm sure they wouldn't care.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

I also use the Avery label app (and Avery inkjet labels) for labelling my bottles, sprayers etc with manufacturer logos (all for personal consumption only, not for selling - it helps me distinguish identical containers from each other):


Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr

I also stick a piece of sticky back plastic over the label to stop it running if the bottle dribbles or I pick it up with wet hands.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

That's great. I always thought my hand writen labels looked crap so will have to give this a go.


----------



## Gavla (Apr 10, 2014)

Trade Mark and Copyright are 2 different things...as far as I am aware...although there are similarities which "crossover" so to speak.

I am sure you will not have Auto Glym taking you to court for "reproducing" their trademark to put on a bottle with their product in for your own use...

They may do if you were reproducing their trademark to put on a bottle with a different product in and selling it on...


----------



## Coddy20 (Dec 26, 2014)

Ok so bottle's arived today and tops and also clear lables, i printed lables and was realy pleased with print quality.
I will let pic's do talking 





I then started to fill bottles but only a few, I will complete at weekend



Quite pleases with outcome


----------



## andspenka (Apr 19, 2014)

They look spot on mate :thumb:


----------



## Rock Lobster (Aug 19, 2013)

Look really effective mate


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Brilliant.. Can I ask what size are the labels and are they all the same size?


----------



## Coddy20 (Dec 26, 2014)

saul said:


> Brilliant.. Can I ask what size are the labels and are they all the same size?


99.1 x67.8 8 per A4 sheet, i had to cut abit of labels that go on 300ml bottles


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

This is great stuff!
Where did you order your clear labels from?


----------



## alcarp (Apr 28, 2010)

Looks great, Im in the middle of decking out my garage interior so I'll definitely be doing this once ready, thanks for the guide.


----------



## Coddy20 (Dec 26, 2014)

20vKarlos said:


> This is great stuff!
> Where did you order your clear labels from?


EBay mate


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Wow great idea. Those labels look amazing


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Coddy20 said:


> EBay mate


If you could paste a link mate, then this thread becomes next level epic :lol: :lol:

I appreciate this thread hugely, as I've wanted to print these labels for a while, but I've only just ventured into printing them myself :thumb:


----------



## Alpha Charlie (Nov 10, 2014)

20vKarlos said:


> If you could paste a link mate, then this thread becomes next level epic :lol: :lol:
> 
> I appreciate this thread hugely, as I've wanted to print these labels for a while, but I've only just ventured into printing them myself :thumb:


Having also been inspired by this thread, I had these arrive during the week:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161041271...49&var=460180029877&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Good, quick delivery.


----------



## lmc leroy (Apr 26, 2008)

They do look spot on, very OCD. I did make some for bottles i gave to my dad just in sample sizes but i just used white back labels, the clear gives them a great look, mybe good for degreaser and all purpose cleaners i use, other than that stuff stays in the bottles.


----------

